# how big do pond snails get?



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a number of them in my tank(I like the diversity) and i am seeing the rapid rate at which they grow, how big do they get as a max size?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I have lots in my tanks and have never seen them get bigger than a 1/4 inch my Ramshorn get a lot bigger.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Depends on the species, pond snails can usually mean both Lymnaeidae and Physidae snail families, but real pond snails are Lymnaeidae. Common pond snail, _Lymnaea peregra_,  has a max size of 2,5 centimetres, about an inch, usually they stay a bit smaller, my biggest one is now 2,3 centimetres long. Bladder snail, _Physa fontinalis_, grows only to about 1 cm. They seem to be the most common ones, but there's other similar looking species, so the size may vary.


----------

